# sammlung von material und farbcodes...



## masterdot (29. Jun 2004)

ich hab jetzt angefangen mich ein wenig mit java 3d zu beschaeftigen...

hierbei ist mir aufgefallen, das es sehr schwer ist irgendwelche ansehnliche farben, oder materiale zu erzeugen..

hat jemand vielleicht die ein oder andere farbe schon herausbekommen?

oder irgendwas in der art vorliegen?

ich denke mal das das eine gute sache ist, weil man dann und wann einfach nicht die zeit und lust hat sich die farbcodes zusammenzurechnen...


----------



## Oxygenic (1. Jul 2004)

Wie wäre es mit 0x0000FF? Das gibt ein herrliches blau!

Aber mal im Ernst: Was verstehst du unter einer "ansehnlichen Farbe"? In 3D-Applikationen tuts die Farbe alleine nicht, da hängt sehr viel am Material und vor allem an der Beleuchtung der Objekte.


----------



## masterdot (6. Jul 2004)

dumm ist nur das ich ueberhaupt keinen plan habe wie ich was hinbekomme... 
ich habe entweder rot, oder schwarz ( naja, eher grau) aber das war es dann auch...

irgendwie bekomm ich nix hin in dieser richtung...

und ansehnlich ist alles, was zum beispiel blau ist, blau reflektiert und auch so blau ist... 
nicht gruen am rueckstrahlen und son kram..

kannst du mir eventuell ein paar tips geben? 

wie schon gesagt, ich brech mir da einen ab... kommt nur murks raus... und ich habe keinen plan wie ich vorgehen soll... 
zum probieren fehlt mir der ansatz...


----------



## Oxygenic (6. Jul 2004)

Materialeigenschaften lassen sich unter anderem über _mehrere_ Farben, die man einem Material-Objekt zuweist, beeinflussen. Da das ganze Thema etwas komplexer ist, verweise ich mal auf dieses J3D-Tutorial hier (dazu gibt es auch Beispielsourcen): http://www.javacore.de/tutorials.php


----------



## masterdot (9. Jul 2004)

jo... das tut kenn ich... 

hilft mir bei meinen ersten schritten in die 3tte dimension...

also gibts  nichts, was dem entspricht, was ich suche, oder?

nungut... dann gehts los mit froehlichem probieren..


----------



## Oxygenic (9. Jul 2004)

Ich wüsste von keinen Materialtabellen. Hilfreich ist hier vielleicht ein Raytracing-Programm, da kannst du dir ja ein paar vordefinierte Materialien laden und dann deren Parameter "klauen". Wichtig ist es jedenfalls, für die verschiedenen Farben eines Material-Objektes auch wirklich unterschiedliche Farbwerte einzusetzen - und vor allem die EmmissiveColor auf 0,0,0 zu setzen!


----------

